# CO2 alarms going off in wood shop



## Marleywoodie (Mar 23, 2017)

The last two times I've been working in my shop, after I was finished, the CO2 alarms started going off. My shop is in over my garage. There is one sensor in the shop hallway, and another in the furnace room downstairs in the garage. I have a DC system and an air filtration system. I THINK that both times it happened, it's happened once the timer on the filtration system shuts off (filter is clean). Anybody ever know of this happening & why? I turn the air filter back on, open some windows & garage doors and they shut off after a bit. I've had this shop for almost 2 years, and this is the first time this has happened….Any ideas?


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

At first I'd think low battery alarm (esp if nothing is triggering per se).


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you try new batteries? Old batteries can trigger a false alarm and if they are linked both alarms will go off. I had to replace two combination alarms recently because they were 10 years old (time flies!) and kept beeping. They are programmed to do that. Look at you alarms for the build date, it should be printed on a label.

I had a CO alarm in my basement but it kept going off from the dampness so I had to nix it.


----------



## Marleywoodie (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they are both new(ish) - last 6 months or so probably. My electrician, who installed them says those things don't really like dust, so maybe thats it. He also says they are linked.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think maybe you are sucking fumes from a furnace and you actually have high CO levels. You may have a dangerous situation and should be very careful.

I would also get a digital CO detector which shows the level of CO.

I had a gas furnace go bad but the CO level only went up to 8 ppm but was normally zero. The alarm only goes off at about 80 ppm. I was told not to worry as the level was too low but had furnace inspected and found cracked burner box.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The alarms are doing their job. You have a CO problem and need to get it taken care of. Your first clue is the fact they go off after you vent the space.


----------



## CRAIGCLICK (Mar 14, 2018)

I'd get a couple of the cheap plug-in type and try them out. If they go off, then you have a CO problem…if not, then then problem is the alarms.

In any case, whatever you do, do it ASAP…CO is insidious and can take you out before you know what's going on.


----------



## Marleywoodie (Mar 23, 2017)

> I d get a couple of the cheap plug-in type and try them out. If they go off, then you have a CO problem…if not, then then problem is the alarms.
> 
> In any case, whatever you do, do it ASAP…CO is insidious and can take you out before you know what s going on.
> 
> - CRAIGCLICK


Good idea, I just came back from the hardware store with a new plug in model with a digital display, and I found an older one (with display) that I used to use in the main house before we had the new ceiling mounted ones installed. Should be a good test of whats really going on. If you never hear from me again, there was likely a problem! Just kidding, I'm an EMT, so I know you don't fool around with CO levels. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

whoaaaa - I would call the the Fire Department for a free courtesy inspection !!!

.

.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd leave the timer on for the maximum and see if that ends it as well.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Are you exhausting your DC outside? If so, you can create a negative pressure that will draw co out of the flue and in to the living space.


----------



## Marleywoodie (Mar 23, 2017)

> Are you exhausting your DC outside? If so, you can create a negative pressure that will draw co out of the flue and in to the living space.
> 
> - Sparks500


The DC is in the garage, below the shop. The furnace is in the garage too, but in it's own utility room with a closed door. The garage/shop are a more or less separate building from the mainvhouse, connected by an inside hallway/stairway, but with doors on both sides and a different furnace for the living spaces.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Have ALL the furnaces checked for leaks. Over time, even the slightest vibrations can cause seals to fail. DON"T RISK YOUR FAMILIES LIFE on half measures.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Well? Any updates?


----------



## Marleywoodie (Mar 23, 2017)

I put in two wall plug-in detectors, one in the main shop room, one in the hallway where the other hardwired detector had been going off. Both the plug-ins have LED displays which measure CO levels. None of the detectors has gone off since. I also put a floor fan on in that hallway where the original detector is (We close off that hallway when we are working in the wood shop, as one room is my Wife's art studio and the other is my music studio. I think the sawdust the collected in the closed hallway caused the alarm. In any event, the furnace in that building is off for the season now. We'll keep an eye on it this fall, and I'll have the furnaces checked before we fire them up this fall anyway. Thanks for asking, I've been so busy in the shop, I neglected to update you all. Sorry. Thanks for eveyone's concern and advice.


----------

